

FeedMe: Understanding and Supporting Social Link Sharing on the Web - lackbeard
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/haystack/blog/2009/10/13/feedme-understanding-and-supporting-social-link-sharing-on-the-web/

======
marcua
Thanks for posting! I am one of the folks working on FeedMe. If you'd like to
see what we're up to now, head over to <http://feedme.csail.mit.edu/> to try
it out for yourself! Also, feel free to ask questions.

